# How many cups of uncooked rice are equal to 1/2 cooked rice



## Sicilian

Lol.. Can somebody help me out, so I dont waste any rice.

Im going to use one of thise nice rice steamer's, to make the white rice.

Can someone tell me approximatly, how many cups of UNCOOKED rice, are equal to 1/2 COOKED rice.


----------



## Dove

1 cup raw rice and 2 cups of water = 3 cups cooked rice.


----------



## amber

I have never used a rice steamer but I agree with Dove on her ratios.  I just use a pot of water with a lid on it.  Never peek! Just stir it once and leave it alone.


----------



## Haggis

Hate to be Captain Pedantic but it depends on the age of the rice as well. With a new bag of rice I would start with 1 1/2 cups of water to each cup of rice and see how it turns out and then adjust accordingly if need be. (I have a bag of rice right now that needs only a touch more than a 1:1 ratio).

Assuming that double the amount of liquid is needed could potentially lead to some very soggy rice.


----------



## Dove

Haggis,
We use California Long Grain Rice and bring the water to a boil, add the rice and cover the pan . After simmering for 20 minutes the rice is fluffy and perfect. 

Maybe your rice is a different type. 
Marge


----------



## licia

Dove, that is the way I cook rice also.  Been doing it for years and my mom did it the same way.  Always just right.  I've thought about getting a rice cooker, but a friend said she can't cook brown rice in hers, so I'll just keep using my same pot.


----------



## vyapti

here is the instructions to my rice steamer. I'm not sure if it helps, but I assume that they are essentially the same.  You can probably look up the model # and find the instructions for your steamer.

One thing's for sure, a steamer uses less water than the stove top.


----------



## marmalady

If you're using a rice steamer, absolutely follow the directions that come with the steamer!  They usually give you a little measuring cup for the rice, and then there are marks on the inside of the steamer pot for how much water to add.


----------



## biev

Not all steamers are that helpful though (mine wasn't). It depends on the type of rice you will use but I estimate it will double in size so 1/4 cup of uncooked rice should come out as 1/2 cup of cooked rice... IMO.

Although when I cook rice I like to cook lots more so we can have fried rice the next day... yum.


----------

